# 2 days in a row



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

saturday and sunday, no pompano from sebastian to melbourne shores. but a gazillion hammerheads.

where did all the fish go?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*No Fish*

PatinDaytona may be fishing the area!


NAaaaaa....more than likely that southwest wind.

Once the wind changes direction they will return.
if not then we can blame Pat

Or it was the *S.S.C.*i know they invaded that area about a week ago- see what happens 
when the Fish get over pressured, not so Bad the Orlando Maniacs moving in on the weekends. Now we have the invasion coming from Jax. what next little chinese guy's long lining in row Boats coming from the East. 

The dern place just sounds Fished out i would'nt bother! 

Consider it a self inflicted Fishing wound.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Blame it on me as I scared them away last Thursday from almost the whole Sebatian area.
Seriously, last Thursday the condition was almost perfect for pomp fishing but nobody caught many of them if any at all. I hope somebody knows where they are. The problem is if he does, he is not telling as the report become a rare commodity here.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

REPORTED - pomps are in North national seashores (PlayaLinda north) and New Smyrna area- commercial guys are killing them. A guys in bait shop in Titusville said that 3 commercial guys got around 500 POMPS from Fri to today. That's a lot of pomps for rods and reels to handle. I bet those guys' arms are very sore.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

DVO, how are you doing with your honey hole? Any left over from that 500 pomps by commercial guys? If you are doing well over LC34, I may try Playalinda Lot1, right besides that commercial guy.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> where did all the fish go?



Pompano Migrate Ray, Thier going north to the Carolinas to get slaughtered by the gill netters. They are in New Smyrna right now and will be in Jax shortly.



> *Jugmaster Sez...*Or it was the S.S.C.i know they invaded that area about a week ago- see what happens
> when the Fish get over pressured, not so Bad the Orlando Maniacs moving in on the weekends. Now we have the invasion coming from Jax. what next little chinese guy's long lining in row Boats coming from the East.


 Damn shame everyone is overfishing your private stretch of coatline there cupcake...go stick some Flounder,you'll feel better Or better yet come on up here in about 2-3 weeks and take some of YOUR fish back.



> *myou8o2 Sez...*Any left over from that 500 pomps by commercial guys?


 Don't worry bro, Thats not even a drop in the bucket compared to what happens to them off the unregulated waters of the OBX  One of these days they'll catch up with Fl. and pass a net ban...Maybe


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

myuo8o2,

I have not done too well lately with the flu. I took my children out on Sun. to LC-34, we caught 2 pomps and about 10 or so whiting. We spent almost 6 hours at the beach, had a lot of fun with them anyway.

We stopped at the bait shop in Titusville and the shop guys told me they were killing pomps up in New Smyrna - It was too far for us to drive up there. I think pomps are heading north, and hope they will moving SLOWLY so we still can catch in CCAFS/Playalinda area.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I was out at L34 yesterday as well DVO, from 7-2, and we didn't see a pomp caught. The whiting were huge though. People were catching one's that were the size of just legal reds. Turns out an 18" whiting can really pull. We left with 9 whiting with the smallest two at 12 inches. There was also a small spinner (~3') landed. The small sharks were out there as well, giving many fisherman much shortened whiting. Were the pomps out in the evening or over at camera rd A. We were hoping for them, but only got a bunch of whiting.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No more man-drama on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> saturday and sunday, no pompano from sebastian to melbourne shores. but a gazillion hammerheads.
> 
> where did all the fish go?


 Same thing is happening to me everywhere .. doesnt matter where you go it seems like .

Over the weekend in cocoa I had managed 3 sheeps head ( 14 - 17 in size ) . and a lot of baby hammer heads . probably 4 

Come back tasty fishies  come back to me  I want to om nom nom you


----------



## scarab (Mar 14, 2008)

Hadnt caught a pomp in about 3 weeks. Nothing seems to be biting on Fleas these days - at least near Satellite Beach. Switched to Clams on Sat and caught a mixed bag (9 Croakers, 2 BIG whiting, 1 permit and 1 pomp about 14 inches and 2 hammerhead pups.)


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey let me know when those hammerheads reach 10 to 12 foot . Let me know. Have poles will travel .


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

There not hammerheads, They're Bonnetheads...they max out at about 4'


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Did someone say bonnethead shark? LOL










Here's the link.

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=768087

Yes they do max out at about four feet. They are fun as hell on jigged jerkbait or a topwater or suspending MirrOlure plug meant for a seatrout, though. LOL


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pomps are at Smyrna beach and they are not. Went to there for them yesterday. Stopped at the main beach of Flagler St. Lots of people but nobody fishing. Kept moving to the inlet and chatted with the gate guard at Dune Park. He apparently knows nothing. He also mentioned that it takes about 15 Min to go frm the parking to the fishing site, which would be too much for me to drag my heavy beach fising tackles. Went to the beach and set up at a area with fewer people and one lonely angler. Got two lines out and working back from the water to sand with the third pole. Felt bite and I set the hook, pomp was on. WHile I was working to pull this back, the other 2 poles all started to dance. I managed to pull in 3 pomps with first 3 casts. Then witnin next 30 minutes, I pulled another 3 pomps in. With pomps running like this. I threw back 3 small ones and kept fishing. Then it was like someone turned off the switch. There was no more pomp bite after all over the next 2 hrs even the though the tide was near its high and the sun was going low. That was typical pomp fishing I guess.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Drive up to the Jetty on the beach and park there.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thought about that but didn't do that as I have never done this before and I was told that Park ranger could kick every car out at the high tide which I thought it could be the time for pomp run. Anyone knows what are catches besides pomp over the jetty these days?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

FISHINPOPS said:


> Hey let me know when those hammerheads reach 10 to 12 foot . Let me know. Have poles will travel .


have pole will travel....who you kiddin?????you need something more than that cane pole for a 12footer!!call me.........................


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Barty b , Actually that past 3 years have been banner years for pomps in the surf in the OBX, Im sure this is in corelation with the retrictions on the Florida Netters , but I agree we need restrictions on the Netters in NC , but Im not sure if they really catch that many..


----------

